# For the hard of hearing - or any other disabilty for that matter



## gertvanjoe (31/7/15)

Did you know you can get a nice sum back from tax if you file for disability

Just print out the form, have it signed by applicable specialist/doctor/audiologist and voila

Well I got R15k back for this and then some more for RA's ( My one ear is just a nice instrument to support a nice pair of shades )


----------

